# New member



## chelle2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hallo just wanted to introduce myself. I have had type 1 for 30 yrs & managed fairly well. My 9 year daughter was diagnosed 22/12/10 type 1 on novorapid & levimir. I feel like i am on a rollercoaster & can't get off at the mo. Feeling terrible guilt & very emotional. Daughter now getting upset by all changes having to be made to our lives. Early days i know hope it gets easier soon.


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome chelle, its always daunting getting diagnosed and the guilt of any parent is apparent, you will have the good help and support of a great bunch of parents on here, have a browse over the parents section of the forum hun your not alone, at the moment things are tough but things will become easier in time, anyway ill leave you in the capable hands of the parents they will do you proud x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Chelle, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear of your daughter's diagnosis  Please try not to feel guilty, this is something far beyond your control. The causes of diabetes are still little known and there is nothing you have done, or could have done to prevent this. You are still in shock no doubt, as the diagnosis was so recent, but I hope that things settle soon. No doubt your experience will help enormously in helping her to adjust and getting her levels in a healthy range. Try to stay positive for her and yourself.

You may want to join http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/ which operates an email list for parents, and many of the parents there are also members here so you will get plenty of support. Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and we'll try our best to help


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome chelle, your daughter couldnt be in better hands with all your experiece and support, if you need to vent some feelings here is the best place for it.........


----------



## Semarroy (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi there. My son is also 9 and was dx in Oct 2010 so I am new to this. I can only say that I'll be sending you lots of positive thoughts today and hope that everything settles down soon for you both. Life is easier now for us, we have had lots of ups and downs but its amazing how quickly the 'new' life becomes normal. I guess you are the perfect person to help your child, as you know so much yourself already. I had no idea about diabetes in October and it's been a steep learning curve. You mustn't feel guilty though, the experts still don't really know what causes type 1 and anyway, it's here now so all you can do is your best to help your child adapt. Plus there are so many new and hopeful types of treatment coming through that I am convinced within the next 5 years (before our 9 year olds become adults) the management of diabetes will be so much easier and their lives so much less disrupted by it. Lots of love and hugs to you. xxxx


----------



## Fandange (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi chelle, I have two T1 sons aged 10 and 14. I have just started reading a book called 'Parenting a Child with Diabetes' by Gloria Loring. What I have read so far has been a tonic for my heart. And the forum is full of people who can help, share, advise or make you laugh with silly jokes! Take care xx


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, my son was diagnosed just over 2yrs ago at 18mths and a rollercoaster is exactly how I would describe our journey. Although it isn't logical and though no one in ourfamilies has diabetes I know exactly how you feel about feeling guilty but I think that's natural-as a parent we expect ourselves to be able to protect ourchildren from everything but as others have said this is outwith our control and so I channelled all those feeligs into instead tryingvto control things as best as I can from here on. While i'm still on that rollercoaster it's a much smoother ride than it was 2 yrs ago! Your in good company here.


----------



## chelle2 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Thanx all*



Fandange said:


> Hi chelle, I have two T1 sons aged 10 and 14. I have just started reading a book called 'Parenting a Child with Diabetes' by Gloria Loring. What I have read so far has been a tonic for my heart. And the forum is full of people who can help, share, advise or make you laugh with silly jokes! Take care xx



Thanx everyone, had another shakey start to school day daughter no longer wants ta to observe her during lunch-time testing & injection, only wants me to go into school. Has developed fear of going hypo at school also. Luckily school fantastic support taking it all in their stride-phew!


----------



## bev (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Chelle2,
Welcome to the forum although sorry you have to be here.

My son is now 12 and was diagnosed when he was 10 - so I know how it feels. I am a member of the CWD (www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org) group that Northerner mentioned - its an email list and there are 400 or more parents of a type 1 child on it - they are all lovely and give great support. Come in and say hi and I will reply.Bev

p.s.Fandange (and any other parents) - you are also welcome to join and dont feel bad about it - lots of people use both this forum and the list - so we all help each other.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jan 12, 2011)

Just want to welcome you here  My daughter Carly was dx last June at 23 months old and we are still getting there but like others say there will always be ups and downs but its do get easier once you get into routine Im sure you know what is it like, being a type 1 yourself.  I understand how guilty you feel as I felt the same being a coelaic and how coelaic and diabetes can be connected and also she fall ill just after I stopped breast-feeding her :-(
Good luck


----------



## Heidi (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome - sorry you have to be here but glad you found it. 

As Bev said, one other good place for info and support is CWD - do think about signing up it's been a life saver for many of us but I wouldn't have found it without coming here first!


----------



## Monica (Jan 13, 2011)

Wellcome chelle.

My daughter was diagnosed in 2007 aged 10. Yes it is a rollercoaster ride, but you will get used to it.

Never hesitate to ask any questions or just have a moan.


----------



## MCH (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome.

Just remember that you love your daughter and it's early days yet for you both.


----------



## rspence (Jan 14, 2011)

*adding my hello*

hi sorry you've had to join the parents section as well as managing your own type 1.

Your poor daughter - what a rubbish date to be diagnosed - right before xmas day. still better to be diagnosed than to be ill from too much sugar.

what amazed me after my sons diagnosis was the shock and how i dealt with the shock, took me a long while to admit that i was in shock - almost bereaved - even though i knew full well there are worse things to be told about your childs health, i just felt like it had robbed us of spontaenity!!!


Anyway enough baout me - lots of hugs and thoughts for you and her as you both adjust to her new regime. and for her school situation too.

take it one day at a time, and be gentle with yourself,
rachel


----------

